# starting to race



## lengthcroft (22 Aug 2014)

Hi,
I am wondering how fast I need to be to start road racing. I started cycling to enter triathlons, but am now interested in starting to do some road races. To enter the lowest level of road race, what pace should I be able to hold for, say, a 40k solo ride on a flat course?

Thanks.


----------



## TissoT (22 Aug 2014)

For a BC cat 4/3 race min 23/25 mph


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2014)

Try one, what is the worst that can happen. Hopefully you have done a good bit group riding first and have been shown how to do so.


----------



## Ian H (22 Aug 2014)

It isn't about pace so much as about being able to match bursts of speed and ride safely in a tight bunch. 
You do realise that you need a racing licence?


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2014)

Not forgetting you may need sleeves like time trialist.


----------



## montage (23 Aug 2014)

tissot said:


> For a BC cat 4/3 race min 23/25 mph



last 3/4 crit here was 27.7mph.

Pace varies depending on course and the location, some areas are much harder entry level fields than others.

for crits, you ability to hit out hard and recover before doing it again is more important than average pace - get doing some 1 minute intervals or similar anaerobic efforts to prep for 3/4 crits


----------



## oldroadman (23 Aug 2014)

Learn how to ride in a group first. Peloton etiquette. There are a number of useful video clips on the BC website which helps with theory and shows some demos. Start with closed circuit, at least you won't have to worry about traffic. As has been said, you need to be able to go into the red at up to 60+kph for short periods. Road racing is not about constant speed (until you are good enough to get into breaks). Don't forget you need to join BC, you can get a day licence as a try out, but of course you do get insurance. Plus don't forget to have a look at the regulations on the website - ignorance can be excused a little, but it really is no excuse. jerseys with sleeves and no silly handlebars and pointy crash hats, for instance. Apart from that, ride safe and best of luck.


----------



## Craig29 (24 Aug 2014)

Hi all, I have enjoyed reading all your comments but could someone please tell me what BC is, please excuse my ignorance. Cheers


----------



## TissoT (24 Aug 2014)

Craig29 said:


> Hi all, I have enjoyed reading all your comments but could someone please tell me what BC is, please excuse my ignorance. Cheers


BC/British cycling....


----------



## montage (24 Aug 2014)

Craig29 said:


> Hi all, I have enjoyed reading all your comments but could someone please tell me what BC is, please excuse my ignorance. Cheers



I'd suggest finding your local circuit races and going to watch them a few times if it isn't too much of a journey - there will be countless people there willing to give some advice


----------



## Buddfox (25 Aug 2014)

Join your local cycling club and ask them… also the best way to get some experience riding in a group. As oldroadman says, watch all of the RaceSmart videos (it will soon become compulsory to declare you have watched them to be allowed to race), as they give some useful pointers, but there's no substitute for riding close to others (and supporting your local club at the same time).

Good luck!


----------



## zizou (25 Aug 2014)

Yeah best advice is join the local club there should be a few experienced racers happy to help plus it will give you a chance to get some experience group riding. Some clubs will even offer some formal race skills coaching.

I wouldnt worry too much about speeds it is so course and weather specific - ive had crits and road races average between 22 and 26 mph this year. Being in a group and also being in a race makes a huge difference - i'm nowhere close to averaging 22mph on a typical solo ride!


----------



## reacher (29 Aug 2014)

for masters age 55 to 60 what type of speed would you need to be able to hold during an average race and what distance would that typically be over ?


----------



## I am Spartacus (30 Aug 2014)

reacher said:


> for masters age 55 to 60 what type of speed would you need to be able to hold during an average race and what distance would that typically be over ?


Vet racing in the UK is run by clubs under LVRC or TLI rulings. There are very few BC races for vets aka masters.
My race tomorrow is TLI and is 40 miles over a very lumpy road circuit. It is a bunch race so the last thing on your mind is what speed am I doing? Mostly it will be your race fitness that will find you out and lacking. Attacks and surges are the things to cope with. If you go with an attack or a break you will find yourself in the red for a number of minutes and if the attack is successful and you have company you then have to quickly recover and hold up a pace and share work and hopefully stay away. You can obviously just stay with the main bunch if it is not your 'day' but even so racing can be hard. I can sometimes think of nicer things to do on a Sunday morning for 2 hours plus but I'd still recommend picking up racing be it road or time trialling and in all honesty bike races should not be either preceded by a swim or succeeded by a run and sleeveless vests belong underneath a jersey.


----------



## reacher (30 Aug 2014)

ok thanks , its difficult to get an idea of how good you are if you only ever ride alone like I do ,


----------



## I am Spartacus (30 Aug 2014)

Although it is getting towrds the end of season, have a look if there are still some club timetrials close by. A 10 is a great intro to performance/competitive riding. Club tens mean you just rock up (on any bike, no one cares) and pays your 2,3 or 4 quid 'on the door'.
Bunch racing for vets is actually very popular at the moment, more races than I can actually cope with in my area.
Check out the websites http://www.tlicycling.org.uk
and http://lvrc.org/ 
Races do demand good bike handling and awareness, if you have never ridden in close quarters to other riders before then picking up this skill in club rides or informal training rides with a couple of like minded mates only makes for common sense.


----------



## bianchi1 (31 Aug 2014)

If you can hang on a couple of months most clubs will run a reliability ride in January or February. While these are not real races they are a good place to pick up some bunch etiquette, and if you get yourself in a fast'ish bunch it will give you a good indication of what racing is like.

You should be able to find a few over the winter, and they only cost a couple of quid.


----------

